# How long did you wait?



## Santofimio (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a question for those going through a D or who have already finalize the D: how long did you wait to pawn/sell their ring? My D isn't final yet but I could really use the extra cash right now.

I'm the one filing, have no attachment to my W other than a legal marriage, and there's no chance of me changing my mind. Is there any reason I should hold off until the D is final? I don't wear it anymore cause I'm never in an environment where not wearing it would raise questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Geeky_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

I was wondering that myself. I think it's when your ready to do it. As of right now, I'm keeping my ring until it does me right to get rid of it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I never sold my rings. I did take the diamond off of it and had it set into fashion type ring.

Is your ring a gold band? How much do you think you can sell it for? Generally you'll get about 10 cens on the dollar if you are lucky.


----------



## Santofimio (Oct 26, 2011)

It is a gold band and has 6 smaller diamonds on it that I would just have taken out. Not sure what to do with them, but they don't really have any resale value. I'd probably have to be really lucky to get more than $50 - $100 for the gold . Not much, but anything helps during the Holidays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Santofimio (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw a funny post on another website:

"I went to a second hand shop and got £5 for it and I went and bought myself a double jack danials !!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I gave my set to my daughter. Although, I'm sure she threw it away. I told her to anyways. The rings for the first marriage, I bought myself and are not worth anything. My husband just recently sent his in cash for gold from his first marriage. We had a couple other items that went with it and got a few hundred dollars back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

